# Got my first Lange!



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lange 1 is such an amazing watch and a true classic. I always felt that Lange 1 should be the first watch to get from this brand.
I dreamt about owning a Lange 1 for a couple of years. I tried on many Lange 1s at various ADs and boutiques in different countries in the past..... I did not walk into this AD planning on buying any watch. But in short, after chatting with the sales rep for a while, I was offered a 20% discount for this piece. Pulled the trigger after all..... Cannot be any happier.
This piece is the 38.5mm Lange 1 in Platinum (aka "Stealth"). You can tell it's literally a heavy hitter.... I love the flat silver dial...... definitely a sleeper

Here comes the pictures:


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

xchen418 said:


> Lange 1 is such an amazing watch and a true classic. I always felt that Lange 1 should be the first watch to get from this brand.
> I dreamt about owning a Lange 1 for a couple of years. I tried on many Lange 1s at various ADs and boutiques in different countries in the past..... I did not walk into this AD planning on buying any watch. But in short, after chatting with the sales rep for a while, I was offered a 20% discount for this piece. Pulled the trigger after all..... Cannot be any happier.
> This piece is the 38.5mm Lange 1 in Platinum (aka "Stealth"). You can tell it's literally a heavy hitter.... I love the flat silver dial...... definitely a sleeper
> 
> ...


Congrats! She's a stunner! Wear it in good health. That's a great first Lange!


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

xchen418 said:


> Lange 1 is such an amazing watch and a true classic. I always felt that Lange 1 should be the first watch to get from this brand.
> I dreamt about owning a Lange 1 for a couple of years. I tried on many Lange 1s at various ADs and boutiques in different countries in the past..... I did not walk into this AD planning on buying any watch. But in short, after chatting with the sales rep for a while, I was offered a 20% discount for this piece. Pulled the trigger after all..... Cannot be any happier.
> This piece is the 38.5mm Lange 1 in Platinum (aka "Stealth"). You can tell it's literally a heavy hitter.... I love the flat silver dial...... definitely a sleeper
> 
> ...


absolutely love these. If I had the money I'd have one in my collection but there's quite a few in line before it.
Either way great choice and I always love to see someone buying something a little original.

enjoy in good healthy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful!!

Congratulations.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

xchen418 said:


> Lange 1 is such an amazing watch and a true classic. I always felt that Lange 1 should be the first watch to get from this brand.
> I dreamt about owning a Lange 1 for a couple of years. I tried on many Lange 1s at various ADs and boutiques in different countries in the past..... I did not walk into this AD planning on buying any watch. But in short, after chatting with the sales rep for a while, I was offered a 20% discount for this piece. Pulled the trigger after all..... Cannot be any happier.
> This piece is the 38.5mm Lange 1 in Platinum (aka "Stealth"). You can tell it's literally a heavy hitter.... I love the flat silver dial...... definitely a sleeper
> 
> ...


Many congratulations! This is simply a beautiful timepiece. Enjoy in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

Very stylish choice. I love the platinum Lange's. They do not shout out their status. I've got three either in platinum or white gold for just that reason. Enjoy!

Cincy


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

xchen418 said:


> Lange 1 is such an amazing watch and a true classic. I always felt that Lange 1 should be the first watch to get from this brand.
> I dreamt about owning a Lange 1 for a couple of years. I tried on many Lange 1s at various ADs and boutiques in different countries in the past..... I did not walk into this AD planning on buying any watch. But in short, after chatting with the sales rep for a while, I was offered a 20% discount for this piece. Pulled the trigger after all..... Cannot be any happier.
> This piece is the 38.5mm Lange 1 in Platinum (aka "Stealth"). You can tell it's literally a heavy hitter.... I love the flat silver dial...... definitely a sleeper
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's beautiful! WIIGH!


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

WOW! Congratulations... stunning watch!!! And a very stylish choice!


----------



## james_dssg (Mar 28, 2020)

Congrats on your purchase! Awesome looking watch, and definitely one of their signature models


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! A fantastic choice!!

First, a question: Did you get this preowned, or brand new? Yours is the older model (101.025), which I prefer aesthetically to the current 191.025 because I like the two sub-bridges on the movement. But you said you got it from an AD at 20% off (retail?), so I was confused about whether it was preowned or new. The movement number (84555) suggests it was originally made around 2010-2011, which would be confirmed if the caseback serial number is somewhere in the 194XXX range, give or take a few thousand.

If it is preowned, then double-check that the buckle is stamped 950 (platinum) rather than 750 (white gold). Sometimes WG buckles find their way onto preowned PT watches.

Also, if any of the sides of the outer gray cardboard outer box lid are ripped/split, you can fix these pretty easily with a small amount of Elmers glue, along with white tape strips bent at a 90-degree angle and placed on the inside of the corners/seams to provide support. Lange box lids are notorious for splitting at the seams. The damage is barely noticeable from the outside with a little help from Elmers.

Lastly, before you put the box into long-term storage, put a piece of paper or some other barrier between the watch cushion/holder and the rectangular opening that it fits into (or remove the cushion, rotate it 90 degrees, and put it back in so that it doesn't fit tightly). Many of the Lange cushions made around that time tended to stick to the sides of the holder and then rip apart after being stored for a while, so you don't want those two pieces of leather compressed together for long periods of time. See pics below.
[The oldest Lange cushions from the 1990s to the early 2000's didn't do this. I'm not sure about the newer ones from the last 8 years or so. I just know this is a relatively common issue and easy to prevent.]


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

CFR said:


> Congratulations!! A fantastic choice!!
> 
> First, a question: Did you get this preowned, or brand new? Yours is the older model (101.025), which I prefer aesthetically to the current 191.025 because I like the two sub-bridges on the movement. But you said you got it from an AD at 20% off (retail?), so I was confused about whether it was preowned or new. The movement number (84555) suggests it was originally made around 2010-2011, which would be confirmed if the caseback serial number is somewhere in the 194XXX range, give or take a few thousand.
> 
> ...


Really useful info! Thanks for posting...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent choice for year end's watch purchase, congrats!


----------



## alanaugie (Aug 20, 2018)

Wow, that's awesome one to start with. Congratulations!


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)

CFR said:


> Congratulations!! A fantastic choice!!
> 
> First, a question: Did you get this preowned, or brand new? Yours is the older model (101.025), which I prefer aesthetically to the current 191.025 because I like the two sub-bridges on the movement. But you said you got it from an AD at 20% off (retail?), so I was confused about whether it was preowned or new. The movement number (84555) suggests it was originally made around 2010-2011, which would be confirmed if the caseback serial number is somewhere in the 194XXX range, give or take a few thousand.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is a brand new watch, not preowned. I honestly didn't think about whether this is a last gen vs current gen. I liked it when it was presented to me . I was actually looking for a white gold Lange 1 but the MD did not have that in stock. The sales rep presented this platinum one. I liked the idea of owning a platinum watch since I didn't have any platinum watch before this purchase and thought why not stepping up a bit with this iconic piece. I also really like how the sub-dials have the same color and texture as the main dial, which is different than the current gen rose gold and white gold versions I tried on before. It gives more of a sleeper look.

The serial number in the back is 206xxx.

I checked the buckle and it is Pt950.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

The very definition of a sleeper! Stunning watch, and something you can wear every day!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Such a beautiful watch. Enjoy!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

xchen418 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a brand new watch, not preowned. I honestly didn't think about whether this is a last gen vs current gen. I liked it when it was presented to me . I was actually looking for a white gold Lange 1 but the MD did not have that in stock. The sales rep presented this platinum one. I liked the idea of owning a platinum watch since I didn't have any platinum watch before this purchase and thought why not stepping up a bit with this iconic piece. I also really like how the sub-dials have the same color and texture as the main dial, which is different than the current gen rose gold and white gold versions I tried on before. It gives more of a sleeper look.
> 
> ...


Again, excellent choice! 206xxx is consistent with c.2012-13 and the movement number from around the same era. Keep an eye on how it works over the next 2 years (accuracy), before the warranty expires, because there's a good chance it has been sitting around for a long time. Then Lange can service it under warranty, at no cost to you, if there's anything wrong with it. Since the dealer knows it's an older watch, hopefully they'd take care of you and cover the shipping costs for servicing. I'm very curious to know the history of this watch -- when the dealer actually got it from Lange and where it has been for the past 7 years, if they ever had it in their display case, etc. This isn't unheard-of, though. I remember seeing the occasional random older watch at Lange boutiques before.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Looks great and good looking out @CFR


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

That watch is a beautiful work of art. Enjoy it!


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

I really like the white dial with Pt case


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Congrats on the purchase! Owning your first Lange is a great way to blast this year away!


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Congrats on the sweet watch


----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

One of the most stunning variations of one of the most iconic watches. It is absolutely the Lange to buy first

Its Lange's Submariner.

The Michael Jordan of watches. (Cringe)

Congratulations on a perfect [stealth] piece.

Sent from my SM-A515U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppluissz (Oct 6, 2020)

Hope. This day comes for. Me. Beauty 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------

